# Simatic S7 und CoDeSys



## ziede (23 November 2008)

Moin, 

kann ich mit CoDeSys auch eine S7 aus der 300`er Reihe programmieren?
Sollte das gehen, wie?

Kann man ansonsten zumindestens die Visu von CoDeSys in Verbindung mit der S7 nutzen?

Mfg
Bjoern


----------



## MSB (23 November 2008)

Diese Fragen lassen sich mit einem Nein beantworten.

Zwischen Codesys und Siemens gibt es soviel Unterschiede,
wie Sie bei einer SPS nur möglich sind.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

